# Metal grills and horn for FA-1...where to find parts?



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I have a 2 older FA locomotives I am fixing up for my daughter to play around with...but I want to restore some cosmetic items first. 



The problem: I can't seem to find the following parts from my normal suppliers..
1. Replacement etched metal grills by Aristo
2. Nathan M3 or M5 air horns with forward-facing bells (preferred in metal)



Since my daughter is not quite ready for RC, I'm in the process of rewiring one of the locos for "simple" battery power. It will have a roof-top control knob (pwm speed controller) and a slide switch to enable operation in either direction. 


I built a good-sized double-track "loop" on the lower end of the layout intended for steam ops...

..but I figure for normal runs my daughter can have the inside track and I'll take the outer loop!

RCRR double track main


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another similar thread resulted in frustration for the poster. 

Aristo parts are hard to come by, Aristo only orders parts when they make a run (except commodity items like couplers and trucks)... 

Detail parts are harder to come by. Detail parts for "upgrades" are worse. 

The only place to go is Aristo. You can post on the forum, but all you will get is a goofy answer or a lecture. 

Call Aristo. Ask for Navin. It will take a few tries, he is really busy. When you get him, if the parts exist you will get them. If they don't you might be waiting a year. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want horns and they are not available from Aristo, Ozark has them. Grills could be tough.
  Just do a search for Nathan.
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodList.asp


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Another duplicate. Something is goofy with the website this morning. I give up.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! Paul, I always forget about ozark for some reason.. 

The M3 will look great on my FAs! 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=792 

After seeing the P5 and K5 I might as well get a set for the RCRR rocket too!


----------

